
James Burke on the “Technology Trap” - devbug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPcZ_5uCldg
======
Boothroid
Terrifying. Off to buy a bow and arrow, smear my face with rabbit droppings
and crawl into a bush for two weeks.

